

The Google+ Platform Blog - planb
http://googleplusplatform.blogspot.com

======
trustfundbaby
Would be nice if they concentrated on iterating faster on Google+, haven't
really seen any movement (in terms of features) since they launched.

~~~
abraham
They are releasing updates every couple of days.
[http://www.google.com/support/profiles/bin/static.py?hl=en&#...</a>

~~~
trustfundbaby
Its been six weeks and the only thing worth of note on there is that they now
allow you re-order circles. epic.

~~~
patrickaljord
They added games today.

------
bauchidgw
why bother? they will deprecate it in no time anyway i.e.: the google
translate api <http://code.google.com/apis/language/translate/overview.html>

~~~
Matt_Cutts
The team was seeing a lot of abuse of the Translate API, but they're
developing a paid version: [http://allthingsd.com/20110603/google-not-killing-
translate-...](http://allthingsd.com/20110603/google-not-killing-translate-
api-after-all-will-develop-paid-version/)

